# 76 gallon



## 50 gallon (Apr 4, 2010)

where can i get the top and bottom frames that are on the tank. its fake wood atm. i want to make it black. guessing paint would rub off? thanks for any advice.


76 gallon bow front....


----------



## Herbicide (Mar 7, 2010)

Well since you just want it to be black anyway, you could try painting it. You would want to sand it first though. Then use a paint that isn't water based. Spray paint would definitely chip off, so go with regular paint and a brush. You'll want to do a few coats, so let it dry between coats. Once it's nice and black and dry, apply a (non-water based) sealant over it. Let it dry very well before putting it back. I don't really know exactly what kind of fake wood it is (particle board with a veneer? plastic coated? ikea-furniture like?), and I can't guarantee that the paint would hold up under heavy wear, but if you're going to git rid of what you have, you may as well try...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

considering you are not likely to be moving this tank often i would just sand it and hit it with some Krylon you will be good to go.... one more thing mask of the tank so that you dont get any paint were you dont want it (inside, on glass, etc...)


----------



## herbwin (Dec 28, 2009)

I believe the poster's trim is what they used to call "woodgrain", it's plastic with a pattern that looks like wood. If it is black underneath, you could just sand off the design. Try a small area in the back first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

